# Favorite bar/restaurant in your area?



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

What is your favorite bar/restaurant in your area, and what do they feature? 

In Ann Arbor, MI, it's got to be The Ravens Club. Huge whiskey selection, inspired, original cocktails, and well crafted food. Right downtown on Main St. Cheers!


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Blue Ox in Lynn, MA on Oxford Street best food on the north shore. They do a amazing smoked beef tenderloin. I have never had a bad meal there.
http://www.theblueoxlynn.com


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nothing good where we are now, but my favorite ATL restaurant is Bacchanalia.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

There are so many here I cant even begin to pick one. Pretty much every cuisine you can imagine, then some with some of the best chefs in the world.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

The Oyster Bar Columbia. The Oyster Bar - Columbia - Home They have a really good cocktail sauce and serve it warm. They also have a house made jalapeno vodka that is great in in an oyster shooter.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Fish Bones Lake Mary, Fl.. Fresh fish and aged steaks.

Fire burning on the sign out front and real fire burning from the torches on the front of the restaurant. When you enter through the large castle like doors you're met with large open burning wood fires with large steaks and lobsters searing on top. This really brings out the cave man within.

The place is beautiful. High ceilings and plenty of space. Each area is dark but with just the right amount of proper lighting. Huge salt water fish tanks run from room to room adding to this fantastic ambiance.

Attached at the rear is a gorgeous open air, free form bar area with tables for outside dinning as well. Tables appointed with white linen. Sitting area with sofas and chairs. The round tables around the bar have built in center gas burning fire pits on each table. You get you're own camp fire while enjoying a drink or dinner. The outdoor area is surrounded by even more open flame gas torches. Fire everywhere. On weekends they have outdoor live entertainment. Usually a simple guitar player singing which is perfectly appropriate.

The kicker is... the outside bar area allows cigar smoking!!! Wow, it doesn't get much better. They don't sell cigars but it still qualifies as my favorite cigar bar I've ever been to. If you're ever in Orlando/Lake Mary area I highly recommend this place. The very top of my list.

Cigars welcome!


----------



## usafvetwife (Oct 24, 2014)

Dublin's pass! Springfield mo!


----------

